# Looking for chemical free honey source in Michigan



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi all,
As some of you know, this was our first year bee keeping and started
7 hives from Nucs. Thanks to this group for the guidance over the
past year or so setting up our chemical free hives.
We ended up combining two hives do to a persistent queen problem
leaving us 6 hives to over winter. We plan to expand to 10
organically (no chemicals!) managed hives in the spring.

My problem now is we have already sold our entire harvest with many
interested customers still calling and some already coming back for
more honey!! I thought if I could find a better established, like
minded, Michigan bee keeper that will sell me 120 lbs or so, I can
continue to serve my small customer base through the winter and into
early summer.

*Are there any interested chemical free Michigan beekeepers out there?* I am located in Southeast Michigan but will
drive just about anywhere in the lower part of the state to get some
honey produced hives managed without chemicals. There is only one bee
keeper that I have found in our area that manages his bees without
chemicals but I have already sold the 55lbs he could afford to
wholesale to me. It is not like we are giving it away because we
charge a premium for what I consider special honey compared to
inported and even local alternatives.

Thanks again to all those from the list who has helped us get
started. It has been the beginning of a remarkable learning
experience. Because this request is a bit commercial, interested
Michigan bee keepers should respond to me off list. 

thanks,
Bryan
[email protected]
Brandon Twp., MI


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

I would not let the customers know that this honey was not made by your apairy. They sometimes have sentimental value for your and only your product. That was really getting started in a big way. 7 is a lot of responsibility. You really jumped in with both feet. I myself expanded this year from 1 to 9. I plan on splitting everything I have in March. I would like to keep it under 20. I am sold out now, and now is just when I am having the greatest demand. I hate turning people away and loosing a potential profit.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

"I would not let the customers know that this honey was not made by your apairy. They sometimes have sentimental value for your and only your product."

I agree, but I disclose the fact it isn't mine and let them make the choice. Way my memory is, I can't remember the truth, much less keep up with lies! 

Good luck Bryan! I picked up 300 lbs a couple of weeks ago near Grand Rapids, but it's drying up fast. I was after Star Thistle myself for myself and a few folks down home here.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Not disclosing the truth is outright deceptive and if your customers find out from another source you won't have any customers left especially if the source is not known to you as a trustworthy individual.


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Miki, your points on "ethics" and "trust" are well taken. I am planning to go with disclosure. Establishing a relationship of trust with a like minded beekeeper may take some time but worth it to me.
bryan


----------

